# S.D. going to five?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just got this:

Minneapolis Star Tribune

South Dakota may boost late-season pheasant bag limit
By Doug Smith

November 25, 2009

Pheasant hunters: How about a five-bird daily pheasant limit, with a 25-bird possession limit?

In your dreams?

Well, it could happen in South Dakota beginning next week.

Due to the delayed harvest of crops this fall, the South Dakota Game, Fish and Parks Commission plans to act next week on a proposal to raise the three-bird daily pheasant bag limit to five cock pheasants daily.

Under the proposal, the current 15-bird pheasant possession limit would increase to 25. The emergency rule would take effect Dec. 5 and remain in place until the current pheasant season ends on Jan. 3, 2010.

The reason for the change: The late harvest of crops has reduced hunting success since the season opened in October.

â€œThe ability of hunters to harvest pheasants in the first seven weeks of the 2009 pheasant hunting season has been severely inhibited by lack of row-crop harvest,â€


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the bird pop. is down considerably, the hunters i talked to were upset with the bird pop., this is nothing more than an attempt to generate more revenue for the state, a sea of corn does not establish nesting ground to sustain reproduction, they have lost a lot of CRP, SD is in decline.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> the bird pop. is down considerably, the hunters i talked to were upset with the bird pop., this is nothing more than an attempt to generate more revenue for the state, a sea of corn does not establish nesting ground to sustain reproduction, they have lost a lot of CRP, SD is in decline.


Exactly, NR stay away, there's no birds here.  
I think it's a great idea. The early season bird harvest was down in many areas due to unharvested fields and wet conditions. We might as well harvest some of these excess roosters. You don't encounter many pheasant hunters late season and it's a great time to hunt birds after deer season is over. I owe my lab some serious bird hunting time after deer season when he couldn't go!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I think it is completly retarded if they want more shot just extend the season a month. They would not add a extra week last year but now want to raise the limit. No management is incvolved just politics. But from what i have been hearing from pierre they are catching lots of flock over this and it probally will not go through.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Why would you think it's "completely retarded" to expand the limit? It's hard to extend the season as the majority of landowners don't want it, mostly because of slob road hunters.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

there have been more than enough pheasants shot. And talking to the land owners that i have over where we have pheasants they would much rather have the season extended than to shoot five. Not to worry it is not going to go through any way. Saying that corn and crops were in is not a reason to raise the limits. I have shot plenty of birds this year and i like when the corn is in gives the deer a chance to get big.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the other part of this is, if the winter had suddenly turned ugly, would G&F decrease the limit or shorten the season? yeah, i think we know the answer to that, it is all about the money! the economy is down and less hunters came this year, so they are trying to generate missed revenue, not going to happen, after Thanksgiving most NR folks are done and too busy with the holidays to mess with it. not hard to read the tea leaves here and hunter numbers will be down next year, based on a lot of disappointed early season results this fall.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.sdgfp.info/Commission/Proposals/Notice3.pdf


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it is a joke! All lies. Like they really care how many pheasants were harvested..all they care about it $$$! The state will use lack of harvest as reason but they are full of sh!t. We get 110,000 non res pheasant hunters each year. Now this year it is probably down due to harvest. Hunters are going to come no matter what most seasons. I believe it is only $100 for a ten day pheasant license?? That is dirt cheap. Why not do with what non res deer is? Charge $300 for non res license. Like I said, hunters will come no matter the cost. They always do. I'm not trying to bash no res at all, just tired of the focus being money money money. If they want money-jack the price up and quit screwing with harvests. If hunter numbers decline-you'll still come out to past averages..if they stay the same-which I bet they will..they'll come ahead. This might affect some the average joe blue collar non res but let's face it. Most who come..money isn't the object.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

you're right, i don't mind paying $115 for a 10 day license, but i saw more birds on the first day of the Kansas season, than i did during 3 1/2 days of poking around SD, on pay to hunt ground too!

a Kansas season license costs $75 and is 300 miles closer to home for me, so my days of paying to hunt SD are over and i would guess many NR hunters may feel the same way after this season. the bird count was grossly inflated by G&F and despite the standing corn, you could still tell the population was way down, coupled with intense farming and the disappearance of CRP, it just made since when you looked at the countryside and the serious lack of nesting and roosting cover. the hay day is over, unless you are willing to pay $300 a day to hunt basically preserve ground. the state has already begun to feel the pinch and that is what the 5 bird limit is all about, a circus stunt to increase revenue. call it what it is boys.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Numbers are by no means down. You just were hunting in the wrong place. From what we have been seeing this year there are more or just as many birds. So not seeing the birds was maybe because you were in the wrong place but that is off the point. it is all about the money and if that is what they want why not extend the season. There are more people who are coming to hunt with us for the late season this year. Once they see what it is like in dec they dont even want to bother with the early season.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Just no logical thinking except with dollar signs in the eyes. I don't think bird numbers are down. They are pretty good actually. But, they are in the corn..period. So, they want to raise the limit because of poor harvest?? Really?? The poor numbers being killed is due to lack of crop harvest. How is raising the pheasants to 5 going to help? Hunters can't find birds now so raising it is going to help find birds? Lengthen the season so hopefully some corn comes out by Feb. or whatever then we'll see pheasant harvest numbers improve. Right now the average hunter is bagging 1 bird a day. How in the heck does raising limit to 5 help?
It doesn't...the state wants $$$$$--period.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Pheasant Proposal Fails

PIERRE, S.D. - A proposal to increase the daily bag limit of pheasants from 3 to 5 was defeated at the monthly GFP Commission meeting in Pierre on Thursday.

A proposal needs five votes from the eight member Commission to become rule, but there were only four supporting the measure so the proposal failed to pass.

The bag limit for pheasants will remain at 3 daily and 15 in possession.

-GFP-

Great news!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

talking to a few people last saturday already knew it was not going to pass they were catching to much hell over it. Now if they want more people to come here lets just extend the season a month.


----------

